# Um, hi.



## kOrEaN kId (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey everyone! My name is... ah, never mind. If you want to know then visit the famous "Myspace" and type in "korean kid" for user name and you should see some guydoing a headstand with his hands together and feet together. Yep, that's me!

Any who, the fighting arts I practice are Tae kwon do, Mauy thai, Boxing, and Wrestling. (Not WWE crap.)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## searcher (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome!!  I hope you find this place fun, exciting, and informative.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

kOrEaN kId said:


> Hey everyone! My name is... ah, never mind. If you want to know then visit the famous "Myspace" and type in "korean kid" for user name and you should see some guydoing a headstand with his hands together and feet together. Yep, that's me!
> 
> Any who, the fighting arts I practice are Tae kwon do, Mauy thai, Boxing, and Wrestling. (Not WWE crap.)


 
Welcome and happy posting,by the way go to the greet and meet section and tell everyone about yourself
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, what Terry said.  By the way, Welcome and have a fun time posting man.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

what city do u train in


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Miles (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Miles


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Well now, from one Korean to another, welcome aboard!


----------

